# Domestic helper visa



## Goudric (Feb 15, 2012)

Anyone had experience of getting a domestic helper visa? 

Living in UAE it's easy and affordable to have help in the house and we've had a great home help for the past 2 years And would like to give her the chance to come with us to Canada rather than lose her job. 

Advice much appreciated.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you as an employer and your domestic helper qualify for the visa?
See The Live-In Caregiver Program: Who can apply


----------



## Goudric (Feb 15, 2012)

Thx for your reply and the link. She does have all required. Just hoping we can afford to bring her. Hard to tell until we get there.


----------

